# Scroll Saw Patterns - Ideas



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

I spent about an hour last night searching on the web for some scroll patterns, nothing elaborate, just something to work on and do some more learning. I basically came up empty :huh:.

Any suggestions? 

Or do any of you have some patterns they might be willing to share?

Still playing with the scroll saw, and all of the other tools and still learning - long way to go.

Thanks for your time and consideration.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's an idea. Scrolled pet urns. This might make a good craft item, if you ever try to sell at shows. These I think are laser cut, but could be scroll sawed.












 







.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Warnock, one of the other members on here (Scrollerart) posted this link on the forum the other day.
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/
This fella has plenty of free patterns on his blog to try out. Check them out and see if anything suit ya. It's a well done site.
Ken


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Cabinetman - thanks for the link, some good stuff there, but I think I will wait for a time and get some more experience ere I try one of those.

Kenbo - I spent over an hour on that site, watching videos, looking at patterns, reading and learning. Thank you, I have a couple of ideas to try.

One question - I noticed some of the patterns have line in the pattern with no obvious cutout area, should a person just run the blade down the line to correctly cut the piece. I can refer an example if needed.

Sincere Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Warnock said:


> Cabinetman - thanks for the link, some good stuff there, but I think I will wait for a time and get some more experience ere I try one of those.
> 
> Kenbo - I spent over an hour on that site, watching videos, looking at patterns, reading and learning. Thank you, I have a couple of ideas to try.
> 
> ...


In answer to your question, you would just run the appropriate sized blade on those type of lines. I have read that a spiral blade works great for them but have never tried a spiral blade myself.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Give an example of the pattern that you are asking about. As far as spiral blades go, be carefull with these puppies. There is no such thing as a clean cut edge with a spiral blade and they take quite some time to master. They do have their advantages over a conventional blade in some situations, but many pieces have been ruined using a spiral blade for the wrong application. It sounds like the lines you are talking about are veining. Veining is the term used for a line in the middle of a pattern whose pupose it is to outline a figure or provide a detail without removing excessive material. It is common in scrolling. A very small hole is drilled at one end of the line and the cut is made in the center of the line all the way to the end, where the blade is removed. I'm pretty sure that this is the type of line you are talking about, but if you give an example, I will confirn it for ya.
Ken


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

*Example*

Looking at the dragon's wings in this one...

http://www.stevedgood.com/minidragonclock.pdf

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Those lines in the dragons wing are a good example of veining. No entry holes need to be drilled for these though. They can be cut after the main silhouette is cut out. The smallest sized blade for the thickness of stock you are cutting are usually used for these kind of cuts.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Give an example of the pattern that you are asking about. As far as spiral blades go, be carefull with these puppies. There is no such thing as a clean cut edge with a spiral blade and they take quite some time to master. They do have their advantages over a conventional blade in some situations, but many pieces have been ruined using a spiral blade for the wrong application. It sounds like the lines you are talking about are veining. Veining is the term used for a line in the middle of a pattern whose pupose it is to outline a figure or provide a detail without removing excessive material. It is common in scrolling. A very small hole is drilled at one end of the line and the cut is made in the center of the line all the way to the end, where the blade is removed. I'm pretty sure that this is the type of line you are talking about, but if you give an example, I will confirn it for ya.
> Ken


I have never used spiral blades but have been intrigued by them. What would you say is the best use for them? Are there some spiral blades that you would recommend?


----------

